

YC Companies Have More Than 2x the Momentum of 500 Startups, 3x Techstars - Udo
http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2013/05/yc-companies-have-more-than-2x-the-momentum-of-500-startups-techstars

======
rdl
There seem to be a lot of YC/500 crossovers. I wonder if all of them were 500
first, then YC, or if anyone has done YC and then 500?

AFAIK, there are zero YC/Techstars crossovers.

~~~
dmor
I noticed that. I'm thinking it might be because TechStars doesn't have a Bay
Area franchise, and YC requires founders to move here.

~~~
rdl
Maybe, but I think it's more than 500 Startups is just a whole lot stronger,
particularly in the past 2 years.

Part of that may be that being in SF, at least for part of a company's life,
is a huge boost. 500 Startups _is_ really good, maybe better than YC, at
recruiting internationally, particularly outside the normal tech network
(Latin America, etc.). But they still use the Bay Area advantage.

TechStars NYC might be a viable thing on its own, but it's hard for me to
believe that the other cities are really viable for all stages of a company
trying to be the next Dropbox or Facebook.

(I do think you can have a substantial non-bay-area presence, but I think you
do need some bay area presence, particularly for investors)

